# Opinions on sugar maple?



## SmokinLogs (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey everyone, 
Im looking for others opinions on some wood types. My boss is giving me a bunch of sugar maple and some pecan thanks to some recent windy storms. He’s even going to cut it up into good split sizes for my stick burner. I couldn’t be happier. I’ve never smoked with either one yet. I know a lot of people swear by pecan for smoking, but I haven’t heard much at all about sugar maple. I was just hoping to hear some opinions on what people think about both woods and what types of meat are well suited to the smoke profile. Also what kind of curing times I’m looking at with them. Hoping for some feedback! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Braz (Jul 20, 2018)

Lucky you. I don't have a stick burner but I do use sugar maple pellets in my AMPS when I want a medium smoke, not strong like mesquite. I suspect it would be a fine wood for you to use.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jul 20, 2018)

I don't use splits either but I use a lot of pecan pellets...one of my favorites.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 20, 2018)

Sugar maple will be a very good cooking wood for you.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 20, 2018)

UMMMM...  I suggest you don't use ether one of them... let me come and take it off your hands so you don't have to worry about how to get rid of it... nice score.... cook him a slab of ribs or two with it... I'm wanting to by a truckload (PU) of the pecan...


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jul 20, 2018)

Sounds great. I love trying new woods and flavors. I’m looking forward to firing it up in the smoker, and yeah I will definitely return the favor with some good Q for my boss. So would y’all say sugar maple is a good all around wood or does it go well with certain types of meat? As for pecan I’ve never used it but I know it’s a good mix with most meats. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jul 20, 2018)

Any ideas on curing time? Or just keep an eye on it till it’s dry enough?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 21, 2018)

Sugar maple is a great wood for smoking. It will take probably a year or more to properly season. Allot will depend on how you store it, and weather conditions. 

Chris


----------



## ddufore (Jul 21, 2018)

I use sugar maple very often. Works well for me.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks for all the info. I’m really looking forward to putting some in the smoker. I just wish I didn’t have to wait for it to season, but that’s the price you pay for making some good Q.


----------

